# Smoked and Cured



## navyjeremy (Dec 4, 2011)

Just wondering if you can ship smoked and cured bacon from say Italy to near Atlanta and Jacksonville without being kept cold.  I am thinking that I probably can since it has been cured but I am not really sure.


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 4, 2011)

Are you shipping it Air or Sea, and you would have to follow Italy's Customs Export laws and US Customs Import laws.


----------



## navyjeremy (Dec 4, 2011)

Would be going by air and shipped through the Military PO


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 4, 2011)

But can it be shipped safely?


----------



## navyjeremy (Dec 4, 2011)

Al that is what I was wondering.  Since it was cured would it be ok to ship?  I am thinking that it would be ok but I am not really sure that is.  I would think that since it was cured for ten days then it would be ok to ship, but again I have no idea.


----------



## alblancher (Dec 4, 2011)

It wouldn't hurt to ship with dry ice packaging.  There may be custom rules for both the US and Italy but they may not apply if the military is doing the shipping.  Call the shipper and see if you would have a problem with small amounts of cured and dried bacon.  They will recommend how to pack.   Dry Ice properly wrapped I know is good for at least 3 days.

Only problem I see is the drug dogs!!


----------

